# Philips FM 7130 Tv Tuner Windows 7 64-bit Driver



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys. I'm currently looking around for drivers for my Philips FM7130 PCI TV Card. I've looked but I can't seem to find drivers for Windows 7 64-bit or even just plain Win 7. Another forum said that there were no drivers written for Windows 7. Is this true? It's also referred sometimes as a Lifeview TV Card, as the Lifeview application software works with it. Thanks guys.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what was the cards original compatible os ? I see xp mentioned


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I originally had it running on a XP Pro SP3 based OS. According to the Instruction booklet it supports Windows 9X/ME/2000/XP. I'm hesitant to put it in as it comes very close to my GPU's fan like 1-2mm gap between the two. First want to make sure I can get a driver for it and then maybe try it out whilst monitoring the temperatures.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there is no trace of a driver for win 7 I looked on the phillips support site and they do not mention the card Philips - Contact and support so I do not think you will get any joy


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok thanks I thought there was no driver just had to make sure.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

